# Rafter Tail Templates



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

What pitch?

I can draft a sketch and post it as a PDF here.

*edit*

You only need to trace one and then use it as your template.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> What pitch?
> 
> I can draft a sketch and post it as a PDF here.
> 
> ...



Something like this... on a 2x8
- my plan was to cut it out of cardboard, and draw on the end of all the boards. Then spend the rest of my Sunday with my jigsaw...


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

KPDMinc said:


> Something like this... on a 2x8
> - my plan was to cut it out of cardboard, and draw on the end of all the boards. Then spend the rest of my Sunday with my jigsaw...


Want me to draw something up, just let me know.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

It lost the weight of the main line when I saved as a PDF, but pretty sure you can see the basic outline. 
Use the PDF and print it out so that the 7.25 and 6.8 dimensions are correct.
I have shown the radius lines as well. The two smaller ones are 1 1/2 inch and the offset lines for those are 3/4 inch.

Glad to help.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> It lost the weight of the main line when I saved as a PDF, but pretty sure you can see the basic outline.
> Use the PDF and print it out so that the 7.25 and 6.8 dimensions are correct.
> I have shown the radius lines as well. The two smaller ones are 1 1/2 inch and the offset lines for those are 3/4 inch.
> 
> Glad to help.


Nice job of it.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> It lost the weight of the main line when I saved as a PDF, but pretty sure you can see the basic outline.
> Use the PDF and print it out so that the 7.25 and 6.8 dimensions are correct.
> I have shown the radius lines as well. The two smaller ones are 1 1/2 inch and the offset lines for those are 3/4 inch.
> 
> Glad to help.


Thanks! this is awesome! I owe ya a beer or two...


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

KPDMinc said:


> Thanks! this is awesome! I owe ya a beer or two...


K, next time I am down that way... and if I start drinking again... :vs_karate:

Glad you like it.


----------



## Bigt23 (Feb 8, 2014)

Any chance to make this pdf printable? Id love to use this design as well! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bigt23 said:


> Any chance to make this pdf printable? Id love to use this design as well! Thanks in advance.


If you have the info on the building drawing one is not difficult.


----------



## Bigt23 (Feb 8, 2014)

How would one draw the radius?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bigt23 said:


> How would one draw the radius?


Just use round things you have and try things, fake it till you like it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, what Neal said. I used a coffee can and the top of an aerosol can the last time I did it.


----------

